# Something New



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

After tossing and turning for several nights, the finger chasing sanchezi and new tank lost out to........


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Great looking pleco Imp, what type and where did you find it?

All I seem to find is the plain old common types


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

****** said:


> Great looking pleco Imp, what type and where did you find it?
> 
> All I seem to find is the plain old common type


It's an Albino Adonis, no L # because they where scientifically named before the advent of 
L #s. They are imported rarely as captive bred 2.5"ers and sell for $250.00 ea. In the wild they max out at 36", in the aquarium, 18-24".
The natural adonis are black with stiking white spots that fade as they grow to adults.
My dilemma was no grow out tank, placed wtb threads on four forums for a larger speciment for my 22' arowana tank.
Picked this one up for $400.00 from a private collector/extreme hobbyist and beleive it or not the price is very fair for such a rare 8.5"+ speciment.
This guy had over 20 large tanks at his office, all over stocked and over filtered, housing thousands of dollars worth of rare and exotics plecos ranging from $400.00 to $ 1,600.00 each.
All the tanks and fish where the cleanest and healthyest I've ever seen, still can't beleive it.
Anyway forgot this is a piranha forum, I've seriously been into plecs for years.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm not a "pleco guy..." but that thing's gorgeous!


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

Piranha_man said:


> I'm not a "pleco guy..." but that thing's gorgeous!


Thanks, can't wait to get some size on him.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

beautiful pleco love them streamers hes got


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Very beautiful fish!!!!!


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

to each his own.. I would never pick a pelco over anything. The ones I have had were boring, 2x messer then anything else an just no fun at all.. But just cause I feel that way doesn't mean everyone else does.. I would have got the sanchezi lol


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Interesting pleco! Plan on breeding it?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

very different. i have a spot in my heart for plecos. they are not attention grabbing fish. takes a special hobbyist to enjoy a fish that spends its day stuck to glass









but that pleco of yours. its unique in every way. really nice find. and it must be awesome having it. nice fish brother


----------

